# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  xin các bác cứu giúp

## cnclaivung

không biết có bác nào đã bị qua xin  cứu em : em sài 3 cái driver 66a của bác tuấn , BOB của bác Avip, nguồn ổn áp 220-210, lần lượt 3 trục XYZ , chạy mach3  trên win xp mới cài, 
nếu đấu cho Y thì Y chỉ chạy 1 chiều - , còn chiều + ko quay hay nhúc nhíc, đấu tiếp X vào thì y quay - / + đầy đủ, nhưng X cũng quay có 1 chiều giống Y, 
đấu tiếp Z thì XY chạy đúng đủ 2 chiều nhưng Z chỉ 1 chiều,
em load thử gcode của mach3 để test thì chạy được nhưng riêng Z chỉ quay  chiều - còn chiều + rất khó khăn, kiểu mất bước , khựt giật,
em đấu dây động lực đi riêng 1 máng, dây tín hiệu đi riêng, dây áp cao đi riêng, có qua lọc nhiểu nối đất cho lọc nhiểu, còn thùng bằng gỗ nên ko nối đất được, 
loại trừ em đấu vô BOB và set sai trong moter output, riêng cái này có bác VanLam trợ giúp liên tục nhưng chưa tìm ra nguyên nhân, 
còn 1 vấn đề là nếu cài mach3 xong, cắm nguồn USB lấy 5vol thì nút reset ko bấm được, nhãy đỏ mãi, tháo ra lại được, em phải vào loader tạo 1 cái khác mới xài được,
thành thật xin các bác tìm giúp lỗi từ đâu, em xin cảm ơn các bác đã đọc bài em

----------


## emptyhb

Bác ghi nhầm hay không? 3 Driver đó chạy điện 110v nhé bác.

Bác chụp cài đặt mach3 của bác lên. Alphastep không có kiểu mất bước giât giật đâu bác à, nếu lỗi driver nháy alarm đỏ và không hoạt động nữa rồi.

Trục nào chạy 1 chiều thì bác đảo 2 dây pul/ dir mà bác nối với bob của driver trục đó.

Dây em gửi cho bác, em biết bác không rành nên đã xoắn 2 dây lại với nhau là dây 5V, 2 dây còn lại 1 pul, 1 dir. Tất cả 3 sợi cable đều như nhau nên bác cứ nối giống nhau là được.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

Quên một điều nữa là bác chụp hình các nút gạt trên tất cả driver lên

----------


## thuhanoi

BOB : thay thế lần lượt các động cơ vào vị trí cái đang chạy ngon để xác định là động cơ có đáp ứng tốt không đã rồi bắt đầu chỉnh cài đặt của BOB

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vanlam1102

tình hình là rất tình hình. a chụp hình, cách đấu dây, các nút gạt trong driver, chỗ nào nghi ngờ có nhiễu cũng chụp luôn, nói chung là chụp tất cả những gì có thể lên đây, e nghĩ các bác trên đây chuẩn đoán bệnh tình dc hjhj

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm, 
bác Tuấn : em sài ổn áp tự động 220 - ra 110 bác ạ, các nút gạt về off hết từ khi lấy của bác...
em quay video toàn bộ up lên mong nhờ các bác gỡ giúp. hic

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là cái này không biết đường nào mà lần.
Vụ: một mình Y thì chỉ chạy 1 chiều, Y + X thì Y ok, X một chiều, Y + X + Z thì X & Y ok, Z một chiều..
Cái này nghi ngờ do đấu sai hoặc config sai cái gì. Tốt nhất & đầy đủ thì bác chủ cho mấy thông tin như sau:
- Đấu nối pin out của BOB & Driver thế nào? Có đầy đủ sơ đồ & hình ảnh thì tốt.
- Các config trong Mach3 thế nào?

Ngoài ra.. không loại trừ BOB bị lỗi.. do đó bác chủ bảo chạy Ok thì Ok kiểu gì mới được. X & Y có chạy đồng thời được hay không hay chỉ test riêng lẻ mỗi trục 1.

Khái niện Ok phải như vầy mới đúng.
- Chạy đúng chiều như mong muốn.
- Chạy đồng thời nhiều trục vẫn đúng.
- Chạy lặp (tới & lui) nhiều lần mà vẫn đúng. Cái này thì khó mà test trong điều kiện demo.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

dây tín hiệu trong giắcc 36 chân  9+10 , 11+12  , trong đó 9 là dir , và 11 là step hay sao ấy hay là ngược lại em không nhớ , cái này chỉ cần đảo lạ trong mach3 là xong , 10 và 12 đấu chung về ground PC là xong . Tốt nhất bác chủ có hình ảnh đầu nối trực tiếp  , càng cụ thể càng tốt , chứ chỉ dẫn theo tưởng tượng là rất khó.

----------


## thehiena2

Có lần em cũng gặp sự cố như thế ni vì lúc đầu chưa biết chơi con ASM 66. 
1. em bị sai vị trí đấu nhầm dây enable +,_  ko nên đấu vào vị trí ni nhé.
2. hàn 4 múi dây là Dir +,_ và Step +,- vào vị trí (8,9,10,11 ) chổ ni xem lại thử em nhớ không chắc các pin ni nhé.
3. là gài pin step và dir vào bob sai, cần đổi dây ni lại cho nhau ( trường hợp ni ni bị nhiều nhất)
Chúc thành công

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> dây tín hiệu trong giắcc 36 chân  9+10 , 11+12  , trong đó 9 là dir , và 11 là step hay sao ấy hay là ngược lại em không nhớ , cái này chỉ cần đảo lạ trong mach3 là xong , 10 và 12 đấu chung về ground PC là xong . Tốt nhất bác chủ có hình ảnh đầu nối trực tiếp  , càng cụ thể càng tốt , chứ chỉ dẫn theo tưởng tượng là rất khó.


3 cái dây đó em đều tháo từ máy em đang dùng ra để gửi cho bác chủ, nên không thể nào sai được.

----------


## ahdvip

Nút reset nó nháy mà sao bác vanlam ko set cho anh nhỉ, sao phải tạo lại. Ko có gì là chắc chắn, anh cứ cho vài cái hình ảnh là ra vấn đề, trước hết chụp ngay chỗ nối mấy dây Pul,dir trên bob coi anh đấu thế nào, anh emptyhp ổng nhìn màu dây là biết đúng sai ngay ấy mà. 
Lịch sử xài BOB này của em chỉ 1 lần lỗi, là do cái driver ko cách ly, cái driver bốc khói làm toi con IC đệm.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## conga

Đấu dây mà "Em ko nhớ thì toi" có ảnh là có tất cả. Đấu bù lu thì vỡ mồm mấy cha bán lắm.ka ka
E bán hàng cứ quay lại video test,chụp cả ảnh,về cứ theo ảnh mà đấu...tiện lợi bao nhiêu.

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ. hình ảnh đây các bác, hôm nay nó loạn hơn hôm qua,
nếu cắm X vào thì ko nhúc nhích gì, cắm Y vào thì bấm - nó quay cả 2 cái  XY,  cắm Z vào nín luôn 3 em. nói chung nó lọa xì hết em ko biết mình sai chổ nào,
có khi nào cái máy tính em cấp xung bị nhiễu không, em có nối đất cho máy tính luôn, để em quay cái video

----------


## cnclaivung

đại khái em diễn tả thế này : 
tất cả dây của bác tuấn em để nguyên chưa thay đổi gì cả, theo màu luôn, dây chung thì màu đen
nếu cắm 2 dây X thì ko nhúc nhích, cắm dây Y thì X quay được 1 chiều, cắm tiếp Z thì X Y quay đồng thời trên cùng 1 phím, Z ko quay. nhưng cũng 1 chiều,
con trong mach3 thì đây :

----------


## thuhanoi

CHắc là dây chung bác cắm không đúng chỗ trên BOB, Nó phải được cắm vào 1 trong 4 lỗ còn lại trên dãy dây ra driver đó,bác thử đi nhé, lõ này không được qua lỗ khác, vì mình không xem bác dùng + chung hay - chung, mình mắt kém mà nhìn hình mờ không phán nỗi  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

ko ăn thua bác ơi, cái sơ đồ này em không hiểu nó đấu xung như thế nào cho đúng

----------


## emptyhb

Em không dùng Bob này nhưng xem sơ đồ trên mạng. Bác đổi dây đen chung vào 1 trong 2 cổng này thử xem thế nào? xong rồi lại phán tiếp

----------


## Nam CNC

cho thêm cái sơ đồ BoB nữa bạn , và cho hỏi bạn không dùng nguồn nuôi BoB ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu chưa nản, tìm cái điện trở và con LED đấu làm 2 cái thử như hình / đấu vào từng cặp xung Pul / Dir để thử từng trục có tín hiệu chưa. Làm cái này là chuẩn và chắc nhất

----------


## cnclaivung

cái sơ đồ phia trên đó anh Nam, nguồn nuôi là dây usb màu xanh lấy từ máy tính,
hiện tại em bỏ luôn day chung trên bob , tháo hết các trục chỉ con X, thì bấm x vẫn quay 1 chiều du ko có dây chung?

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái sơ đồ phia trên đó anh Nam, nguồn nuôi là dây usb màu xanh lấy từ máy tính,
> hiện tại em bỏ luôn day chung trên bob , tháo hết các trục chỉ con X, thì bấm x vẫn quay 1 chiều du ko có dây chung?


Tình trạng này thiếu dây chung chắc chắn nó vậy, đấu dây chung vào đi

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ không làm thử theo mấy post của em à? Bác đổi dây đen sang vị trí em đánh dấu đỏ ở post trước xem thế nào?

Nếu vẫn quay 1 chiều thì bác đảo 2 cái dây xanh, đỏ của trục X cho nhau.

----------


## Nam CNC

sợi dây đen em không biết cắm vào ground hay out 5V , theo manual của vexta thì nó là ground chứ không phải out 5V , chứ em biết chơi vào 5 V nó hiểu là xung chơi loạn xạ à. BoB này không cần nguồn riêng vẫn hoạt động được à ?

----------


## emptyhb

> sợi dây đen em không biết cắm vào ground hay out 5V , theo manual của vexta thì nó là ground chứ không phải out 5V , chứ em biết chơi vào 5 V nó hiểu là xung chơi loạn xạ à. BoB này không cần nguồn riêng vẫn hoạt động được à ?


Mấy dây 5V nối vào bob, bác chủ gộp tất lại nối vào dây đen bác ơi  :Smile: ).

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ biết dây 10+12 thì dây chung của tín hiệu và nối vào ground PC vì 9 là dir , 11 là step thì phải , ngày trước em có nối 5 V vào dây chung của 1 drive khác , nó nhiễu loạn xạ chạy rung tá lả , nói vào ground là êm thôi. Trên cổng tín hiệu của anpha lấy đâu ra dây nào 5V ??? em từ trước tới giờ xài có 4 dây 9,10,11,12 còn mấy dây arlarm chưa xài bao giờ ( cũng may chưa báo lỗi giữa đường )

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác chủ không làm thử theo mấy post của em à? Bác đổi dây đen sang vị trí em đánh dấu đỏ ở post trước xem thế nào?
> 
> Nếu vẫn quay 1 chiều thì bác đảo 2 cái dây xanh, đỏ của trục X cho nhau.


có bác ạ, nó quay rồi, đủ 2 chiều, nhưng cắm tiếp y vẫn ko quay, tháo x ra lấy y bỏ vào chổ đó nó cũng ko quay, em đang hàn chì dây thử lại, sợ do mình nối dây nó lõng,

----------


## emptyhb

> em chỉ biết dây 10+12 thì dây chung của tín hiệu và nối vào ground PC vì 9 là dir , 11 là step thì phải , ngày trước em có nối 5 V vào dây chung của 1 drive khác , nó nhiễu loạn xạ chạy rung tá lả , nói vào ground là êm thôi. Trên cổng tín hiệu của anpha lấy đâu ra dây nào 5V ??? em từ trước tới giờ xài có 4 dây 9,10,11,12 còn mấy dây arlarm chưa xài bao giờ ( cũng may chưa báo lỗi giữa đường )


Từ trước giờ dây chung driver em đều dùng 5V hết. Em chạy bình thường không thấy vấn đề gì. 

Nếu bác chủ muốn thử như bác Nam thì bác đấu dây đen đó vào 1 trong 2 cổng bên dưới 2 cổng em khoanh màu đỏ lúc trước. Trong mach3 chắc là cũng phải đổi step low active lại.

----------


## conga

Trên bob mach3 còn chưa có dây đấu từ 5V vào Dir+ và Step+ mà

----------


## cnclaivung

báo cáo các, đúng như bác Tuấn, thuhanoi bảo , lôn chân gnd nó loạn tùm lum, em đấu sai cộng thêm dây điểu, mới phát hiện mấy sợi dây củ tháo máy nó bị oxi hóa nên ko nhận được tín hiệu, lúc ăn lúc không, do em mới test thử nên chưa mua dây mới, bây giờ tốt rồi, nhưng chưa biết nó ổn chưa, 3 trục đã chạy đồng thời trên một gcode, cái bob này nó ghi ở sau lưng 5vol out và gnd sat bên nên em đè chổ đó chit mãi nên nó loạn,
cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm, hic gà quá cũng khổ

----------


## thuhanoi

Vấn đề là phụ thuộc bác đấu dây trong cái jack như thế nào chứ

@laivungcnc: giữ nguyên cái jack của trục X mà bác đã thử chạy OK, chỉ thay đổi cụm Driver+ mô tơ để tìm nguyên nhân

----------


## cnclaivung

> sợi dây đen em không biết cắm vào ground hay out 5V , theo manual của vexta thì nó là ground chứ không phải out 5V , chứ em biết chơi vào 5 V nó hiểu là xung chơi loạn xạ à. BoB này không cần nguồn riêng vẫn hoạt động được à ?


chính xác anh Nam ơi, cắm vào nó nháy luôn mach3 đang mở reset, bấm 1 nút chạy luôn 2 tep. hic,

----------


## emptyhb

> Vấn đề là phụ thuộc bác đấu dây trong cái jack như thế nào chứ


Em đấu dây theo như hình sau:


CW VÀ CCW em đấu chung với nhau và hướng dẫn bác chủ đấu với 5v, còn CW và CCW là tín hiệu Pul với Dir

Không biết em dùng vậy có đúng không bác thuhanoi ơi? nếu đấu chung GND mà mượt hơn thì em sẽ thử


Tạm thời bác chủ giải quyết được rồi, tiếp theo bác phải cài lại các thông số turning cho các trục trong mach3 đi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Thưa cụ chủ thớt.
1. Cụ xác định dây step+/-, dir+/- từ driver cho rỏ cái ạ. Như sơ đồ bác thuhanoi cung cấp phía trên => có 2 cách đấu. Đấu 11 & 9 chung hoặc 12 & 10 chung. Nếu 11 & 9 chung thì là active low, nếu 12 & 10 chung thì là active high.
2. Cụ xác định xong thì đấu theo gợi ý của cái hình này nhé. Cái này là chính chủ, đã được post đầy trên forum, và cũng đã được nhiều bạn post lại mỗi khi có người hỏi về BOB. Chứng tỏ việc đấu nối này nhiều bạn đã thất bại. Cũng chứng tỏ nhiều người khi gặp sự cố thì.. chỉ post hỏi mà chẵng chịu tìm bài.



Theo gợi ý của bác emptyhb thì:
- 2 dây xoắn lại với nhau là +. Vậy nếu đấu 2 dây này chung với nhau thì là + chung, => active low.
- Theo ảnh của chủ thớt thì 2 dây xoắn với nhau, nhưng lại là 2 màu.. đấu vào pulse/dir nên là active high. Các dây còn lại đấu chung với nhau, và phải nối với gnd.
- Theo ảnh của chủ thớt thì cái mớ dây màu đen đấu chung ấy.. chẵng đấu vào đâu thì phải.


*** Đây cũng là lý do em rất ngại cung cấp BOB... dù rằng giờ em vẫn còn 5-6 cái  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, emptyhb, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

> Thưa cụ chủ thớt.
> 
> Theo gợi ý của bác emptyhb thì:
> - 2 dây xoắn lại với nhau là +. Vậy nếu đấu 2 dây này chung với nhau thì là + chung, => active low.
> - Theo ảnh của chủ thớt thì 2 dây xoắn với nhau, nhưng lại là 2 màu.. đấu vào pulse/dir nên là active high. Các dây còn lại đấu chung với nhau, và phải nối với gnd.
> - Theo ảnh của chủ thớt thì cái mớ dây màu đen đấu chung ấy.. chẵng đấu vào đâu thì phải.
> 
> 
> *** Đây cũng là lý do em rất ngại cung cấp BOB... dù rằng giờ em vẫn còn 5-6 cái


2 dây xoắn đấy là bác chủ xoắn. *(2 dây xoắn của em thì bác ấy hàn vào dây màu đen của bác đấy rồi)*

Cách đấu của em thì bác chủ đấu cái dây màu đen của bác vào 5V , Active low trong mach3 như bác cài là đúng.

----------


## emptyhb

Mà nói thật khi bác chủ up bài này lên em cũng lo lắm  :Smile: )

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mà nói thật khi bác chủ up bài này lên em cũng lo lắm )


Hiii, bửa nào nhớ ưu tiên bán cho mình để an tâm nhá, ngủ ngon tăng ký  :Big Grin:  vì vậy phải có chế độ giảm giá nhé hehe
Đùa vậy chứ có làm mới gặp, mới biết chứ, nhớ lại năm 2012 (hay1 chi đó) mua của bác 247 cái driver M54.. (quên rồi) không biết set vi bước là như thế nào, driver nóng hổi cũng lo  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> 2 dây xoắn đấy là bác chủ xoắn. *(2 dây xoắn của em thì bác ấy hàn vào dây màu đen của bác đấy rồi)*
> 
> Cách đấu của em thì bác chủ đấu cái dây màu đen của bác vào 5V , Active low trong mach3 như bác cài là đúng.


Nếu đúng vậy thì dây chung ấy phải đấu vào +5V, là 1 trong 2 domino bìa. Trong cái ảnh của mình khiêu là Vcc

----------


## cnclaivung

hic. em xin lỗi làm phiền các bác, em đấu lộn vào ngõ 5vol out của bob, thì như bác Nam nói nó hiểu là xung nên loạn tè le. còn dây chung thì bác tuấn đã làm sẳn em ko thây đổi, chỉ gộp 3 trục lại cho gọn 1 đường dây, nên thành dây màu đen, hiện tại đang test 3 trục đồng thời thấy chưa có hiện tượng lạ như hôm qua giật giật,
đấu như sơ đồ bác CKD em cho vào vcc hết nên nó đã chạy

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> hic. em xin lỗi làm phiền các bác, em đấu lộn vào ngõ 5vol out của bob, thì như bác Nam nói nó hiểu là xung nên loạn tè le. còn dây chung thì bác tuấn đã làm sẳn em ko thây đổi, chỉ gộp 3 trục lại cho gọn 1 đường dây, nên thành dây màu đen, hiện tại đang test 3 trục đồng thời thấy chưa có hiện tượng lạ như hôm qua giật giật,


Cung hỉ Cung hỉ  :Big Grin:  chúc mừng chập chững bước đầu tiên trên con đường đau khổ (NamCnC)  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

giúp thì giúp cho trót, các bác giúp em vụ song mã của step vexta luôn thể, em đấu 2 cái cùng kiểu day thì chạy tốt cả 2 chiều , nhưng chỉ cần đảo dây pul và dir 1 cái thì nó ko chịu ngược hướng nhau, nếu chạy vitme thì quá tốt, mà giờ em chạy thanh răng rồi,
em sài UD 2115 gạt chế độ 1p 2/4 /5 on. 
nếu bấm phím _ thì 1 cái 1 quay 1 cái đứng, bấm + thì hai cái quay 1 hướng, bấm tiếp cái _ thì nó lại quay 1 cái

----------


## thuhanoi

Pul là xung / Dir là hướng chạy làm sao đổi chỗ cho nhau được. Nếu xài UD2115 thì muốn ngược lại chỉ cần đổi đầu dây 1 cuộn động cơ là được, hoặc pro hơn là đổi cực Dir (dùng IC đảo)

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ahdvip

Cái dây chung đấu tầm bậy rồi kìa, bên đó 5v của nguồn 24v xài cho cảm biến ... . Anh phải nối dây chung vào 5V phía bên dãy out Pul/dir motor mới đúng.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Pul là xung / Dir là hướng chạy làm sao đổi chỗ cho nhau được. Nếu xài UD2115 thì muốn ngược lại chỉ cần đổi đầu dây 1 cuộn động cơ là được, hoặc pro hơn là đổi cực Dir (dùng IC đảo)


bác có thể nói rỏ hơn không, đổi dây 1 cuộn động cơ là đổi bên trong động cơ hay sao, đổi dây nào với dây nào, hiện tại động cơ của em có 5 dây 012345, 5 màu, muốn đấu để chạy thanh răng buộc phải ngược chiều mới chạy được, còn nếu đổi dây màu bên ngoài thì ko được bác ạ, vui lòng bác chỉ dẩn cho em hiểu..thank nhiều




> Cái dây chung đấu tầm bậy rồi kìa, bên đó 5v của nguồn 24v xài cho cảm biến ... . Anh phải nối dây chung vào 5V phía bên dãy out Pul/dir motor mới đúng.


cảm ơn bác , đã ổn rồi, tại lúc trước bác Tuấn nói gắn vào ngõ 5v out, trong khi cái bob nó ghi đằng sau là 5vout nên em cắm vào đó gây loạn nhiểu...giờ ổn hết rồi...thank các bác nhiều...

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác có thể nói rỏ hơn không, đổi dây 1 cuộn động cơ là đổi bên trong động cơ hay sao, đổi dây nào với dây nào, hiện tại động cơ của em có 5 dây 012345, 5 màu, muốn đấu để chạy thanh răng buộc phải ngược chiều mới chạy được, còn nếu đổi dây màu bên ngoài thì ko được bác ạ, vui lòng bác chỉ dẩn cho em hiểu..thank


Đổi ngoài thôi, Chộp ảnh lên chỉ dể hơn bác

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

mất điện thoại rồi nên lấy cái cùi chộp, mong bác thông cảm chịu khó nhìn giúp em ...

----------


## thuhanoi

Đổi chổ dây 1 và 3

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ahdvip

tội em chớ anh, em bị cận nặng lắm rồi mà anh còn chơi cái hình thật là kinh khủng,  :Frown:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

để  mai em đấu gọn gàng lên báo cáo các bác, hic lo làm nó vào vờ hỏi han xong đút túi cái điện thoại em mất tiêu, cũng may cái sim sài trên máy cùi

----------

